# JKA Karate Rock Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2007)

Enjoy this JKA video clip.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta love that


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that clip. Brings back memories.


----------



## searcher (Jan 26, 2007)

You just have to love anything that is set to P.O.D.   Great clip.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 26, 2007)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## donald (Jan 27, 2007)

That was pretty kewl to see. I would like to see some of the old matches from traditional karate. For instance Frank Smith, and the like. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 27, 2007)

donald said:


> That was pretty kewl to see. I would like to see some of the old matches from traditional karate. For instance Frank Smith, and the like.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
If anyone ever comes up with some old Frank Smith video clips then I would love to see them as well!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2007)

donald said:


> That was pretty kewl to see. I would like to see some of the old matches from traditional karate. For instance Frank Smith, and the like.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


Ditto. And Bob White clips would be cool to see also.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 27, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Ditto. And Bob White clips would be cool to see also.


Opps. I realiize Bob White is Kenpo. But would still like to see clips of him in the old days.


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok how can you not love that?


----------

